# Buck Shot



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Can anyone give me a good receipe for buck shot? I am going to be shooting Coyotes with it. I would Prefere it in 3 inch 12 gauge.. But I am also courious about 3 1/2 12 gauge or 10 gauge loads. If you are able to help me out please give me what halls to use, how much powder/what kind, what kind of shot, and what primers you are using... Be specific please....
Bandhunter


----------



## psegriz (Jun 28, 2004)

don't have any specific load datas handy but I'd go w/#4 buckshot


----------



## bowhunting (Nov 30, 2004)

for a shot-gun try hevi-shot coyote killer (t) size


----------

